# Comunicacion por puerto serial.



## raven_hp (Sep 14, 2010)

Que tal? Tengo un autostik jr-4 para monitorear un tanque de diesel y estoy tratando de comunicarme mediante el puerto serial con una pc, pero no lo he logrado siguiendo el manual del mismo. He buscado pero lamentablemente no parece haber mucha información disponible. También hemos hecho practicas con la hyperterminal para ver si se estan transmitiendo datos y nada. El cable es un DB9 y la finalidad de esto es poder monitorear desde la pc el nivel del tanque. 

Espero me puedan ayudar, gracias.


----------



## Tratante (Sep 14, 2010)

Que tal raven

Si suponemos que el dispositivo esta funcionando al 100% yo pensaria que tienes que revisar:

- Parametros de comunicacion y protocolo de control de flujo entre el Hyperterminal y el autostik
- Revisa el cable, debe ser un "cable cruzado".
- Verifica si el autostik usa algun tipo de protocolo para iniciar la comunicacion, si asi es el caso configura el hyperterminal apropiadamente en la parte de configuracion del puerto y ponle que el flujo es controlado por hardware, si no lo sabes prueba los tres modos de control de flujo; Xon/Xoff, Hardware o Ninguno.
- Si el control de flujo es por hardware asegurate que el cable que estas usando conecte los pines del db9 que permiten establecer este flujo (RTS,CTS,DTR).
- Si estas usando algun tipo de conversor USB a RS232 ten cuidado; algunos no permiten la comunicacion con control de flujo.

Ojala pudieras compartir el manual, quizas se te esta pasando "algo".

Pues no se me ocurre algo mas... que opinan?

Saludos


----------



## raven_hp (Sep 16, 2010)

Gracias, mira ya cheque los parámetros de comunicación y el protocolo para iniciarla, parece que todo esta bajo control. Intenté con un conversor USB pero decidí dejarlo de lado exactamente por lo que dices. Del control de flujo que mencionas no estoy del todo segura así que sí es posible que me esté saltando algo.

Falta decir que no tengo mucha experiencia acerca de comunicación serial =S

Anexo el manual. Ver el archivo adjunto protocolors232.pdf

De antemano, muchas gracias!


----------



## lubeck (Sep 17, 2010)

Mira este monitor serial.... (mensaje 48)_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/360445/ _puede que te ayude...


----------



## Tratante (Sep 17, 2010)

Hola raven

Lei tu manual y esta muy completo:

1. Habla que el dispositivo puede ser conectado directamente a un modem, lo cual significa que esta configurado como DTE, es decir debes usar un CABLE NULL MODEM o cable cruzado (puedes cambiar las señales en tu aparato pero debes abrirlo para modificar unos jumpers, si no tienes expereiencia no los muevas).
2. Estoy seguro que esta usando control de flujo por hardware.
3. Si usas un conversor USB a serial asegurate que el fabricante indique que estan disponibles todas las señales para poder establecer el control de flujo por hardware
4. Al equipo en cuestion puedes configurarle todo en el menu <PROGRAM COMM>; usa estos parametros, baud rate=9600, parity=NONE, data bits=8, stop bits=1.
5. Por ultimo... NO PUEDES USAR DIRECTAMENTE EL HYPERTERMINAL PARA LOGRAR QUE EL DISPOSITIVO TE CONTESTE !!!!

Porque? Hay un protocolo que establece un formato muy especifico para que puedas comunicar una PC y el stik. Esta en tu manual !!!

Deberias hacerte un programa muy sencillo en VB.Net para enviar los comando por el serial  y el stik debe responderte.

Saludos


----------



## raven_hp (Sep 17, 2010)

Muchísimas gracias a ambos. Ahorita mismo estoy checando los links que me proporcionaron. El cable usado y la configuracion en el autostik si era la misma, Tratante, pero quise hacer la prueba con el hyperterminal porque no entendia muy bien el manual. (es la primera vez que manejo comunicacion serial y el autostik es un tanto nuevo para mi)

Tengo un aparato a la mano, para realizar las pruebas; pero aún no me queda muy claro como manejar los comandos...no sé mucho de vb, me recomendarian algun otro programa que pueda utilizar?


----------



## raven_hp (Sep 20, 2010)

Aqui molestando nuevamente. Ya hice pruebas con diferentes monitores para puerto serial, como me sugirio lubeck, (como el 232analyzer y el free serial port monitor)pero no he conseguido ver si tiene o no comunicacion. Realmente no me ha quedado claro como mandar los comandos que se especifican en el manual. Me podrian ayudar un poco en eso? Gracias.


----------



## Tratante (Sep 21, 2010)

Hola raven

Te envio un programa escrito en .Net, comprenderas que no he podido probarlo (no tengo un stik). Es necesario que tengas instalado el framework 2.0 para que funcione correctamente.

Lee tu manual en la pagina 7 y sigue las reglas que ahi indican. 
El programa que te mande unicamente abre el puerto COM1 y gestiona el intercambio de mensajes.

Saludos


----------



## raven_hp (Sep 21, 2010)

Muchas gracias Tratante, mira ya lo probe en el autostik que tengo a la mano; pero este solo funciona con un baudrate de 2400 que ya viene configurado (es más sencillo que el que tengo conectado a los tanques). 

Segui los pasos que vienen en el manual, como me dijiste; pero aun asi no logre establecer la comunicacion, quizas es por eso que te comento de la velocidad. De todas formas lo probaré también en el autostik de los tanques (en ese si se puede cambiar el baudrate) y te aviso lo que suceda.

Nuevamente muchas gracias.


----------



## Tratante (Sep 21, 2010)

Te envio una version con 2400bps. Respalda el anterior. Sabes usar el VS2008? Si es asi te envio mejor el proyecto para que tu lo modifiques al gusto.

Saludos


----------



## raven_hp (Sep 21, 2010)

Gracias, ya lo descargué y lo probaré mañana. Manejo un poco (solo un poco) el VS2008. Te cuento como me va con esto. Estamos en contacto.


----------



## raven_hp (Sep 23, 2010)

Tratante, ya probamos con el autostik pero sigue sin mandarnos los datos. Ojala pudieras ayudarnos y quizas podrias proporcionarnos el codigo fuente del programa que me diste para poder acoplarlo al dispositivo que estamos usando. Gracias.


----------



## Tratante (Sep 23, 2010)

Con gusto

Te envio la carpeta completa

Saludos


----------



## raven_hp (Oct 5, 2010)

Perdón por la tardanza y muchas gracias por todo. Probamos con ambos autostik y ninguno dio resultado. Por otro lado vino un experto en la materia y tampoco pudo comunicarse por lo que creo que el puerto serie del dispositivo no sirve. Gracias nuevamente.

Doy por cerrado el tema.


----------



## javierdavid2006 (Ene 23, 2011)

Hola a todos, me podrian sacarde una duda, yo necesito usar un modulo MemoryStick Datalogger para mi tesis, ya lo probe y funciona bien, pero no se como hacer que el pic se entere si es que existe o no conectada una pen a este modulo.
Buscando por internet, logre ver que otra programador de ccs, usa una interrupcion por recepcion de datos, lo que yo entiendi es que cuando se conecta un pen a este modulo, se produce una interrupcion de recepcion de datos en el pic, pero no se ni cual sea o como verla, me podrian ayudar con esto???
Tambien quisiera saber como crear arrays de caracteres de tamano variable, ya que este modulo me envia respuestas de diferente tamano de bytes y lo que me sucede es que tengo que esperar a que el buffer se llene para que mande el mensaje completo al lcd(2x16), lo que hace que mescle los mensajes.
Gracias por todo y espero su ayuda atentamente.
David Nunez


----------



## odiseo18 (Feb 3, 2011)

Tratante dijo:


> Te envio una version con 2400bps. Respalda el anterior. Sabes usar el VS2008? Si es asi te envio mejor el proyecto para que tu lo modifiques al gusto.
> 
> Saludos



Hola que tal 

Tenemos algunos avances sobre la comunicacion con el autostick, te dejo mis datos para compartir resultados sales


----------



## Meta (Feb 10, 2011)

Aquí un buen manual sobre RS232.

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2008/11/electrnica-pic.html

Saludo.


----------



## krusnik04 (Feb 12, 2011)

Vaya llevaba ratro buscando un manual de este tipo, la verdad es q esta muy bien explicado Graxias


----------



## Meta (Feb 12, 2011)

krusnik04 dijo:


> Vaya llevaba ratro buscando un manual de este tipo, la verdad es q esta muy bien explicado Graxias



Gracias por leerlo. Seguiré haciendo más manuales.


----------

